# Shoe Bench Plans



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There was a request for a Shoe Bench plan recently. I have the files in MS Document Writer (.XPS) format. (5 files)

They open on my system using IE w/o a problem.

I use Yahoo for mail.

If you send me an E-Mail at RichFlynn I'll send you a copy of the files. They were originally drawn with TurboCad v14.


----------

